# What is a mogan?



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I was watching the Addictive Fishing show today, and he talked about a "mogan" redfish. I think it means a really good one, but I'm not sure. I figured someone on here would know!


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

Awesome Blair Wiggins is my hero. A mogan is like his slang for a really big or good fish. Applies to all species not just reds. Thats his " get er done" a catch phrase I guess you would call it.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm with you brad, that's a darn cool show. I never see it anymore, when and what channel did you see it on. I need to start recording it.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Cfred, it was on the FSN channel at I think 11:00 am today.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Cool, thanks. I'll have to scroll through and try to find it on again and start recording. I just really enjoy his approach to fishing. Not to mention, he fishes some pretty cool water down there.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

It appears to be the saltwater version of the word, "Lunker." - Coach

PS. I think it's a rather silly word.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

New large fish word on me too. Heard of "mogator" used for a big fish.

"NED" is a favorite of ours. Then we add the typical fishing lingo twists:

"Nedly"
"Ole nedder"
"Nedly do"
"Da Ned"
"Nedarooski"
"The Nedman"

GCB


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Word coined from "Monsters" and "Biggans". On website.

Charles


----------



## srj1523 (Aug 31, 2006)

Was he fishing with a spoon?

If so, he was probably calling them "Mogan" redfish because Blair Wiggins loves himself the Mogan Spoon, and he catches redfish all the time on a Mogan spoon. I thought about buying one for the heck of it, but decided not. A spoon is a spoon. He endorses Mogan spoons.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I've called the big ones "Walter" for many years , from the movie On Golden pond.


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow. I've never heard of most of these. We usually call them big *** (insert species), holy (fish, use the imagination), etc... Where did all of these names come from?


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Mogan is a brand of portable building, hey you bot one of themz Mogan buildings..


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I was thinking Mogan David
as in MD 20/20.


----------



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

*Like most things...*

We as men tend to give names (terms of endearment if you will) to the things that are important to us, or that we pursue. 
Example; boats, trucks, big deer, trophy fish, our willies.

Tight Lines......Big Quentin, I mean Q!


----------



## garret813 (Mar 23, 2007)

I've heard the variation, "Mogator, to describe big fish and big deer.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Ok you guys, you got it all wrong. Mogan as in Mogan David wine is what they call a redfish that is extra ordinarly red and has a spot in the shape of the star of David. These redfish are particualrly great to eat.


----------

